# CHILL ZONE animated gifs



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Graphics
Animated graphics
Chill in
Chill out


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You are getting sleepy…
... your eyes are getting droopy…
... your head is dropping…
... when I stop speaking you will fall asleep and NOT awaken until 3 days have past…

Snapping my fingers will do no good…

Good nite…

LOL

Strange… very strange…
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Reminds me of the old Dazzle computer program.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

I've always enjoyed viewing computer graphics art … feels new wave and ultra modern


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

;


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

*DAN*, CAN YOU COUNT THE NUMBER OF gifs in this Kat de Luna video ? I have watched it a dozen times ,but I keep losing count and have to start over . Count them for me , please.( whining)......thank you…..~moment

!



!

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D

D


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Surface Tension Lamp

http://www.todayandtomorrow.net/2012/04/17/surface-tension-lamp/


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

This one isn't animated but it sure looks like it is.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have just used this non-animated image twice but I ma going to post it here too!










*Stare into the center and move your head in and out from the screen!*
You can even print it and it still works the same!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Cool stuff Dan


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Dan,

#6 looks like the "star-field" looking out of the back of the USS Enterprise (NCC-1701-A that is)!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

MARS


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

do the monkey dance


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

*do the monkey dance*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice collection , Dan !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Keeping myself entertained. Thanks !


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , Merry Christmas : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Merry Xmas !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

very cool Dan, and happy Hanukkah


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Crazy traffic patterns…any idea where it's located ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Dusty56 … no clue where it located. All I know is I've never been there >grinz<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Snowing at your place too?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

We had two storms , back to back it seems. First was wet and heavy and the second was light but with the wind it drifted pretty much . Total of about 12 inches at my place.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Boy , I'm glad I gave up the herb…..I 'd be stuck here for days, Dan : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Just keeping myself entertained … hope u enjoy them regardless >grinz<


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sure do enjoy them…all that's missing is a blacklight ! LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Resembles Kate Upton's blouse ^


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This one takes you by surprise. Takes awhile. But you will get it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

You have a great collection going on , Dan.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## ScottinTexas (Jan 24, 2013)

This one works better with the music (nothing bad - the name is innocent and if you think otherwise you have a dirty mind):

http://blueballfixed.ytmnd.com/


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Who has time to come up with these things ? Very nice : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

This one takes you by surprise. Takes awhile. But you will get it.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Gene , Gene , Gene….I was going to post the same photo , but was afraid of the consequences ! LOL


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

So was I, but what are the consequences? that you might get dizzy? start blinking back?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , Have a great day : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy Valentines Day 2 13 2013 …. 2306 views


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*^ * the never ending tunnel of love *^*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

welcome back homey !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

2,1
blastoff


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's different….and a little spooky as well : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Disco ….disco duck : )


----------



## Christophret (Dec 2, 2012)

Ahh,
your clearly one of the few who are old enough to have bought LSD over the counter at the drugstore.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

yes I am an old an old man … but


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

cool beans


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jaynolet (Oct 25, 2012)

I just had a seizure


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

good ones


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

